# Invest money in Japan (stocks & bonds)



## alt203

Hi all,

So I've been living and working in Japan for 3 years now. My wife is Japanese.

I am interested in investing money in Japan (Mutual funds, ETF, etc...)
The main constraint is that I cannot read or write Japanese,
So I need some English friendly investment service.

First I thought of opening an account at HSBC.
But apparently HSBC is stopping their private banking service in Japan.

Then I went to Citibank. But the Japanese staff told me that all the documents and contracts related to investments are in Japanese.
So if I can't read Japanese, I can't invest money through them.

SInce HSBC and citibank are supposed to be quite international banks, I am a bit out of ideas here.

Any feedback or suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------

